# Eclean-kernel problem

## konspiracy

I have installed the program "eclean-kernel" to help remove some of the older kernels I have used. No matter what commands I give it the only output it supplies is "No outdated kernels found".  It can list all the kernels I have used but it will not delete them even if I use the listed switches "-a, -d, -n 2"

Can anybody help me out?

```

genkernel-x86_64-4.11.0-rc8 [4.11.0-rc8]:

- vmlinuz: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.11.0-rc8

- systemmap: /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.11.0-rc8

- initramfs: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.11.0-rc8

- modules: /lib64/modules/4.11.0-rc8

- build: /usr/src/linux-4.11-rc8

- last modified: 2017-05-13 13:18:06

genkernel-x86_64-4.10.14-ck [4.10.14-ck]:

- vmlinuz: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.14-ck

- systemmap: /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.14-ck

- initramfs: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.14-ck

- modules: /lib64/modules/4.10.14-ck

- build: /usr/src/linux-4.10.14-ck

- last modified: 2017-05-07 14:47:10

genkernel-x86_64-4.10.13-ck [4.10.13-ck]:

- vmlinuz: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.13-ck

- systemmap: /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.13-ck

- initramfs: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.13-ck

- modules: /lib64/modules/4.10.13-ck

- build: /usr/src/linux-4.10.13-ck

- last modified: 2017-04-29 22:09:32

genkernel-x86_64-4.10.11-ck [4.10.11-ck]:

- vmlinuz: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.11-ck

- systemmap: /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.11-ck

- initramfs: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.11-ck

- modules: /lib64/modules/4.10.11-ck

- build: /usr/src/linux-4.10.11-ck

- last modified: 2017-04-25 04:09:44

genkernel-x86_64-4.10.12-ck [4.10.12-ck]:

- vmlinuz: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.12-ck

- systemmap: /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.12-ck

- initramfs: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.10.12-ck

- modules: /lib64/modules/4.10.12-ck

- build: /usr/src/linux-4.10.12-ck

- last modified: 2017-04-25 03:47:08

```

```

# eclean-kernel -a -A

No outdated kernels found.

```

----------

## niceflower

Do you want to clean the obselete gentoo sources?

Make sure you have at least have 1 working kernel, or copy kernel .config in /usr/src/linux

Then Remove kernel in 

/boot

/usr/src

/lib/modules

Then

```
eclean-dist

```

For more

```
eclean-dist --destructive
```

Eclean will clean up the old kernel sources

----------

